# alternatives to staying in india on tourist visas



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi. Wondering if anyone is on top of the new changes in visa regulations for expats in India. Three months then exit and return immediately is the new story as of a few weeks only apparently. Friend says it might be possible to get 6 months on medical visa or education etc. This would cost of course. It might be cheaper just to do the visa run, deal with the hassle and fork out on the flights etc. Appreciate any information. Phil


----------



## SKMel (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Phil

You should be able to stay in India for 6 months on a tourist visa and then do a visa run to Sri Lanka or Nepal, etc. Without the 2 month gap anymore which they got rid of.

Alternately if you get in touch with a local lawyer who specializes in visa's in whatever city you are staying in, they can help you make arrangements to stay indefinitely.

If you let me know where you are staying I might be able to let you know of a good lawyer you can talk to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

hedonofanes said:


> Hi. Wondering if anyone is on top of the new changes in visa regulations for expats in India. Three months then exit and return immediately is the new story as of a few weeks only apparently. Friend says it might be possible to get 6 months on medical visa or education etc. This would cost of course. It might be cheaper just to do the visa run, deal with the hassle and fork out on the flights etc. Appreciate any information. Phil


Thanks for that info SKMel. I applied for a visa in the UAE and only got 3 months. Now I have to exit at end of April and will be going to Sri Lanka. I'm hoping to get 6 months this time but .... I heard from a traveller that Kathmandu was more likely to give me 6 months. ;-/ Too late I've bought my ticket.

Interesting about getting help with a lawyer.. Six month visas would be enough at this point. But that sure is interesting.

Many thanks again SKMel


----------



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

Forgot to give you my location ...but as you can see I am still moving quite a bit..I'm currently in Bangalore but will be travelling down south to take flight to Columbo from Madurai. Shortly will be in Mysore..then not sure of route to Madurai.


----------

